# How to get enough calcium on a home cooked diet?



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

This question is actually for my mum. Her chihuahua Pixel has digestion problems and it got worse during the last few months. She's tried many different kibbles, but nothing works (Pixel has mostly been on Royal Canin most of her life... prescribed by the vet for her problems ). I've been trying to convince her to switch to a better food or homemade diet and she's finally decided to give home cooked a shot... and surprise! Pixel is doing better than ever! 

The only problem is, I'm worried the recipes she's following are not balanced and lacking calcium. I told her about the "80% meat, 10% organ (at least 5% liver) and 10% bone" rule to follow with the raw diet and suggested to follow that with the cooked diet too, but what would be the best thing to replace the bones with? She hates the idea of handling raw meat and bones so there's no way she'll feed raw bones. I told her about ground egg shells, but I don't think she'll want to do that. lol 

So what's the easiest way to make sure there's the right ratio of calcium in a cooked diet? Or does anyone have good recipes that are definitely complete?


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

She can get bone meal to add in. I can't tell you where, but I know it exists. Personally, I use ground eggshell when I feed ground meat. 

Does she not cook meat for herself, that she's squeamish about the raw meat and bone handling?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

You can get calcium powder for dogs specifically made for home cooked diets or raw feeders that feed a lot of boneless meat. I get a few supplements including calcium that I have used in the past at naturesfarmacy.com I would recommend the KA-calcium. Their dogzymes ultimate is also a good vitamin supplement for home cooked diets.

I also know people that use human calcium supplements (in the book Feed Your Pet Right by Marion Nestle there is a great home cooked recipe that uses all supplements you can but at a local drug store). Or you could buy bone meal meant for animal feed but it is difficult to find something from a trusted source if you go that route.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Thank you both! I'll tell her to get one of these suggestions. 



MMS said:


> Does she not cook meat for herself, that she's squeamish about the raw meat and bone handling?


She's always had a fear of bacteria... lol She does handle meat for herself these days out of necessity, but in the past she often let others do it. lol I think in the case of Pixel, she doesn't like the idea of it being eaten raw, potentially leaving bacteria on the floor, on her paws (spreading everywhere), around her mouth (and then kissing her), etc. Even if I tell her not to worry about that or clean her with a baby wipe after eating, this is not happening.


----------

